# "On Road" Gulf Coast R/C Challenge 06/22/13



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

"On Road" Gulf Coast R/C Challenge 06/22/13
Xtreme Zone R/C will be hosting a $1000.00 Cash and Prize Race 06/22/2013
Sign Up can be done via RC Sign Up, Sponsors and flyers will be posted shortly so stay tuned.
Trophy's per class will be based on early pre registration.
Xtreme Zone R/C Race Track
23480 County Rd. 55
Silverhill, AL, US 36576
http://www.xtremezonerc.com/
Nitro Touring
GT8 "Nitro"
GT8 "Electric"
"F1" 21.5 Blinky/Silver Can, Open Tire
World GT
12th Scale
17.5 Blinky Touring
Sportsman 17.5 blinky touring (Rookie Class)
USVTA
"OVAL" Short Course Late Model
Sportsman Oval 17.5 Blinky/1s pan car (Rookie class)
"OVAL" 13.5 Blinky/1s Pan Car
http://events.rcsignup.com/events/di...nt.cfm?ID=3290


----------



## Serzoni (Aug 7, 2005)

Event Flyer - 









Current sponsor list-
Viper RC
Team Associated
Boca Bearings
Proline
Sweep Racing
VP Racing Fuels


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Sportsman Touring and Sportsman Oval have been added to this event...


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

To The Top....


----------

